# U got Salmons!!!!!!



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

This is a GREAT pick for the Spurs,cuz this guy can play PG,SG and SF!


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*lol............*

well it was a great pick i guess. But he fits in better with the Sxers, Speedy should be a good backup for the Spurs tho.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

a good pick not for much time.. but i think claxton can help the spurs with his defense and speed. lol i think he will be Ok with Antonio Daniels as backup, they also will have ginobili


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*actually..............*

I think you acquired Speedy to backup Tony. Speedy is defintely not starting material, but a good backup.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> This is a GREAT pick for the Spurs,cuz this guy can play PG,SG and SF!



Yeah, he is definitly one of the most versitile players in the draft. The only question is whether he can play any of those at a proffesional level, personally i think he can.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: U got Salmons!!!!!!*



> Originally posted by *STING *
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he is definitly one of the most versitile players in the draft. The only question is whether he can play any of those at a proffesional level, personally i think he can.


Salmons is nice. I've played against him in some Sonny Hill Leagues and he gots game. I'd rather have had Woods but he definitley will do some good for the sixers


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*u played against him?!*

thats sick, so if you scored in that game against him, and then the sixers play the pistons, and salmons completely shuts stack, then u can be like i could start for da pistons..........................................................

(may not be tru, but it sounds cool)


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: u played against him?!*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> thats sick, so if you scored in that game against him, and then the sixers play the pistons, and salmons completely shuts stack, then u can be like i could start for da pistons..........................................................
> 
> (may not be tru, but it sounds cool)


HAHA LOL. NAH he actually aint get burn cause on his team was Malik Moore who got atryout with the sixers last week and Lynn Greer. THat's funny though


----------

